

Ask HN: What is wrong with my resume and portfoilo? - wornoutman

This is my resume https:&#x2F;&#x2F;drive.google.com&#x2F;file&#x2F;d&#x2F;0B8b4MJypbW9Yc1FFYjM3aUZ1ZzA&#x2F;view?usp=sharing , I would like to know what is wrong with it? I been applying to lots of jobs, and haven&#x27;t got any offers yet. Earlier I applied to full stack developer, now I am just applying to junior web developer. This is the website I build for my portfolio: opusworkspace.herokuapp.com.
This is my GitHub page: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;Sujinthan
======
skylark
Your approach to resume writing is a bit off.

Imagine a site with one button. The recruiter clicks on that button and gets a
random fact about you. They'll click the button 6-10 times and then make a
"pass" or "continue" decision.

What would you populate your site with? This is basically what your resume
should look like.

Every bullet should stand alone and have high impact. When I click on the
button, I should get a sentence that makes me say, "Wow, I want to talk to
this person."

Compare the impact:

"Online IDE to allow users to develop applications in real time."

"Solo created a cloud based IDE which supports multiple programming languages
and allows real time application development."

Be ruthless about cutting out things which fail the "button test" and your
resume will look a lot better.

------
runT1ME
Leave out how long it took you to learn node.js and parse.com. It's not
relevant. Probably get rid of the whole personal skills.

Condense Current/Previous projects into 'experience'. Leave out all non-
technical jobs (including your volunteer experience).

Your resume's primary job is to show if your _technical skills_ line up with
what they are looking for. It's up to you to pass their tests/interviews, NOT
your resume. Don't give them a reason to exclude you. Just have your current
skills, contact info and experience. Maybe an objective or technical
interests.

------
briantmaurer
Maybe, start here: [http://www.slideshare.net/perlcareers/how-to-write-a-
develop...](http://www.slideshare.net/perlcareers/how-to-write-a-developer-
cvrsum-that-will-get-you-hired)

Also, there are probably more good posts on resume writing here:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=resume&sort=byPopularity&prefi...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=resume&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

------
danielvf
Your resume does not focus on the technical things you have actually done.
There the keyword section at the front, and a few more things later on, but
they get lost. Also, listing a project that you have not completed isn't that
useful - it also feels like padding.

The book stacking and library work don't seem to sell your programming
abilities.

Your english (here) isn't perfect. That's not a huge problem, if you are
smart, but it is something people pick up on quickly.

~~~
wornoutman
What do you mean by "(here)"?

~~~
kefs
I think he is referring to your text at the top of this post, as it is not
proper English.

As another data point, I would disregard your application immediately upon
being asked to 'Sing In' and 'Sing Up', which is clearly a rookie typo/shows a
lack of attention to detail.

[https://i.imgur.com/Pwwmsda.png](https://i.imgur.com/Pwwmsda.png)

Regardless of what anyone says, keep going at it and get better every day.

~~~
atmosx
You would disregard a non-native PROGRAMMER because on the front page of his
side-project says"Sing" instead of "Sing". That's extremely harsh. I might
even consider it stupid.

I think he is applying as a developer, not as an English teacher.

ps. I've read a lot of comments like this one, in various threads here and on
reddit. I really wonder if the people who make those remarks are equally
austere with themselves.

~~~
kefs
Yes, I would. Typos on github readmes and HN posts are trivial, however, any
blemish on a site built solely to showcase accomplishments, skills,
experience, and attributes, regardless of how small the blemish is, reflects
negatively on the author. Of all sites, this site should be top-notch.

As for your PS, yes.

------
some1somewhere
If I were you I'd look at what "standard" tech resumes look like for entry
level people. Here's a good example:
[http://www.careercup.com/resume](http://www.careercup.com/resume)

Keep your resume one page. Don't add stuff that's not related to tech.

I think putting projects that are in progress/incomplete are fine as long as
you have dug into it enough to talk about some technical/issues you've faced.

I can help you construct at least a decent resume...

------
danieltillett
I would be more concerned with your HN user name since your CV is now linked
to it. I hope it is not a reflection of how you are personally feeling.

------
starshadowx2
I can't comment on the information/experience side, but the design isn't great
in my opinion.

I know a lot of people say it should be plain but you can still make it look
nicer while staying simple. Maybe a bit of colour or a better font.

You also have some weird lines in your work experience section.

Check out Represent.io, you don't have to use their templates but they are a
nice reference point.

